# agents to use in cyprus or avoid!!!!!!!!



## Hazel53 (Apr 29, 2009)

please can anyone give any info on who they used to buy their property through. We are over in October to purchase a Re-sale property. We have several agents out there plying for our business. As all you over there already know it is a life changing decision and you are putting your hard earned money in the hands of a stranger. Please please please can anyone recommend who to use and who to avoid. I am in touch with Buy Sell in Ayia Napa but another company called Buy Abroad International seem good too, but we are not sure what to do or who to go with. Thanks everyone for reading and hopefully giving us some useful information,


----------



## steve641 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi Hazel
It depends what area's you are looking to move to, we are in Limassol and we had no problems with a lady called Bev, helpful all the way with our purchase.

Happy hunting
Steve


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hazel53 said:


> please can anyone give any info on who they used to buy their property through. We are over in October to purchase a Re-sale property. We have several agents out there plying for our business. As all you over there already know it is a life changing decision and you are putting your hard earned money in the hands of a stranger. Please please please can anyone recommend who to use and who to avoid. I am in touch with Buy Sell in Ayia Napa but another company called Buy Abroad International seem good too, but we are not sure what to do or who to go with. Thanks everyone for reading and hopefully giving us some useful information,


Whoever you decide to use make sure you get an independant solicitor.
Many many resales have huge problems associated with them and you need to know that your solicotor is working in your interests.
If you go with large agents and use a solicitor that they may recommend you cannot be sure that the solicitor is working in your best interests.
Just make sure your back is covered.

Veronica


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Good luck take youre time get a good independat solictor, take care with some of the big companys are just marketing with big advertising to pay for (you know who pays for that)
We went with small in Paphos worked well for us , just dont get carried away in the sun go home &sit down and think before you jump in ,as you said your hard eard cash want to get it right.
Tricia


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

I would choose someone you feel comfortable with, can communicate easily with and works for you and your best interest. A good agent can point out pros and cons of a property not just try to push a sale no matter what. Someone who you feel you can trust and seems to know what you are looking for generally works our best. If they just don't "get you" or pressure you it will be a waste of time. If you stick with one or two agents you like, are professional and trust even if they don't have the right property they will usually do their best to find you what you want - they do all the leg work so you don't have to. This is my humble opinion and what we did in the US when we bought our property there (system is totally different in US though). Good luck and take your time!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

One word of caution I would give, Buy sell are based in Cyprus and therefore know the ins and outs of the property market here, but the other company you mentioned are a company who have their fingers in the pie in many countries. My advice is to stick to the local companies not the big boys who are everywhere.
If you are looking for property in the Ayia Napa area I am sure there are plenty of local companies who can help you.

Veronica


----------



## steve641 (Aug 19, 2009)

Veronica said:


> One word of caution I would give, Buy sell are based in Cyprus and therefore know the ins and outs of the property market here, but the other company you mentioned are a company who have their fingers in the pie in many countries. My advice is to stick to the local companies not the big boys who are everywhere.
> If you are looking for property in the Ayia Napa area I am sure there are plenty of local companies who can help you.
> 
> Veronica


My wife and I have lived here for over 5 years and it took a lot of searching to find the right agent (4 years in fact), you mentioned a company that are based all over Cyprus, in my line of work (my company works in all the major towns and the villages) I meet alot of well known Developers large and small and I do not know of one that will entertain the company you mentioned. Just be carfeul who you pick Hazel.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

steve641 said:


> My wife and I have lived here for over 5 years and it took a lot of searching to find the right agent (4 years in fact), you mentioned a company that are based all over Cyprus, in my line of work (my company works in all the major towns and the villages) I meet alot of well known Developers large and small and I do not know of one that will entertain the company you mentioned. Just be carfeul who you pick Hazel.


Well you notice I wasnt exactly recommending that company, only making the point that at least they know the island whereas the other company are the sort that dabble all over the place and therefore cannot know the ins and outs of the business here.
In most cases big does not mean beautiful and the fact that a company has a lot of offices island wide does not mean they are the best. Smaller companies usually give a much more personal service. 

Veronica


----------



## steve641 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi Veronica
You are correct the smaller companies do give a better service, since I have been here I have always chose the the company that friends have recommended and that always turns out to be the smaller one.

steve641


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Was in Protaras the last few days and happen to flipped thru a Buy Sell book. When we later went for a walk I saw a very similar house listed at an agent's window as one in the book in the exact same area and at the other agency it was listed for less than half the price.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't know what Buy Sell's practices are, but as for price discrepancies I have unknowingly had that happen to me too as an agent. I have homes listed and the sellers lower the price and forget to inform all agents that are marketing the property of the lower price resulting in some appearing to be greedy. I have actually written a blog about it. Marketing with too many agents is not always beneficial. I have someone who lowered their price with Buysell who charges 5% and I charged 3.5% but they forgot to tell me - you would think they would prefer for me to sell it as they would save money. We try to make courtesy calls to keep on top of things like this but this one slipped through the cracks obviously for a few weeks! I would say just go with someone you feel comfortable with and ask around about business practices, work ethic and reputation.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes unfortunately this happens all the time. 
We always ask vendors to let us know if they sell or if they want to make changes of any sort but they dont bother and we usually find out because we see the property on another site at a reduced rate or with a sold banner across it.
It quite infuriating at times. But thats people for you.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> I don't know what Buy Sell's practices are, but as for price discrepancies I have unknowingly had that happen to me too as an agent. I have homes listed and the sellers lower the price and forget to inform all agents that are marketing the property of the lower price resulting in some appearing to be greedy. I have actually written a blog about it. Marketing with too many agents is not always beneficial. I have someone who lowered their price with Buysell who charges 5% and I charged 3.5% but they forgot to tell me - you would think they would prefer for me to sell it as they would save money. We try to make courtesy calls to keep on top of things like this but this one slipped through the cracks obviously for a few weeks! I would say just go with someone you feel comfortable with and ask around about business practices, work ethic and reputation.


I have to say Cleo, I don't understand their practices here. When I was looking for a house to rent last year over 90% of my calls to agents who had listings in newspapaers remains unanswered. Two agents showed me the same house- 3 bedroom when I had asked for 4. The one agent who actually bothered to show me around didn't have keys to any of the houses and only showed me the houses on the outside and thru one window at one house and only one house had a housekeeper so I was able to see one house after being out a whole day. Recently I saw house for sale sign and I called and I called and I called. When I passed the house again my friend pointed that someone was in there and I went to ask. She wouldn't tell me the price, show me around nothing. When I asked who the agent was she said "Oh it's not an agent, he is a friend, he works at a bank". After a few more tries to reach him I gave up. I have to say I worked in banking for a looooong time and people ask for all sorts of favors, tell me all sorts of stories but to sell their house


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes, it is difficult especially with the US work ethic and experience I have behind me. It has been a learning experience - not always easy, sometimes downright infuriating as Veronica also said! I have tested a few companies by enquiring about properties as we used to openly do market surveys in the US to gather information. Some of the emails or lack of any response really was shocking. I'm used to immediate or at least a 24 hour response time! "Siga-siga" as they say and all the better for us workaholics ;-)


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Hazel
We've spent a considerable amount of time checking out various agents web sites and out of 6 contacted 3 failed to respond (despite several requests and incidentally were international companies), 1 took almost 3 weeks to reply, 1 which is a site which directs enquiries straight onto the property owner who responded quickly and BuySell who on every enquiry we've made have responded within 24 hours and to date have proven very helpful and informative.
You will also probably find that after checking out agents web sites the majority of properties are shown by all at identical prices, it's just a matter of contacting several agents and seeing who are the most helpful and with whome you can build up a trust. 
Comments about locating independant solicitors is imperative and one we ourselves are in the process of doing. 
Good luck.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Another thing worth bearing in mind is that the bigger companies demand very high commissions whereas the smaller independant ones are happy to take a lower commission and even in many cases will cut their already smaller commission down in order to make a sale. This means that although you will find properties advertsied at the same price (this is the ethical way) often by using smaller agents there is room for negotiation with the vendor so you can often get a property for a fair bit less than the advertised price.

Veronica


----------



## Geavrc (Apr 28, 2009)

I can recommend David to you. Very honest and hardworking guy in the Paphos/Peya/Coral area. Send him my regards when you meet him! (From 'G' the Dutchman')>

property rent paphos cyprus, villa rental paphos cyprus, apartment rental paphos cyprus, property paphos,long term
David Real Estate Cyrpus (Direct Paphos) <+35799419734>

I have no commercial ties with him what so ever but I appreciate good work. He deserves it!
G


----------

